# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Das richtige Wave-Segel?

## greenroom

Hallo,

ich suche das passende Wave Segel fr mich und vielleicht knnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Aktuell fahre ich Sailloft Curve in 5.3 und 4.7, Modell 2005.

Obwohl die Segel hoch gelobt werden und auch sicher sehr gut sind, entwickeln sie fr mich (74 Kilo) in der Welle vor allem wenn der Wind strker wird, einfach zu viel Power, ich suche also ein einfacher zu beherrschendes Segel.

Ich habe mal ein Manic in 5.3 von 2002 gehabt, das wirklich gut fuhr, allerdings hatte ich damit immer Probleme, Hhe zu laufen, es scheint dafr etwas zu flach zu sein. Gilt das auch fr die aktuellen Manics?

Das Neil Pryde Zone fand ich auch interessant, allerdings fand ich es oft strend, dass es sofort nach dem Dichtholen vollen Zug hat und wenn man nicht aufpasst wird man nach der Halse beim Dichtholen manchmal nach vorne gezogen... Sonst natrlich tolles Segel.

Interessant finde ich derzeit das North Sails ICE und das Combat von Neil Pryde. Es soll einfach nicht zu viel Power haben, aber trotzdem gut angleiten, neutral sein, druckpunktstabil und auch noch ausreichend Hhe laufen. 

Ausserdem interessiere ich mich dafr, wie sich die aktuellen Manic und Zone verhalten. Und vielleicht gibt es ja nach meiner Schilderung noch andere Segel, die passen knnten? Was ist mit EZZY oder Naish? Und sehr schn finde ich Hot Sails Maui. Aber die sind ja fast nirgendwo zu kriegen...

Danke fr Eure Tipps.

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

HotSailsMaui werden quasi online direkt vertreiben von Torben Sonntag unter http://www.hotsails.de/

Derzeit auch 07er Auslaufware.

werner

----------


## surfalex

hi, ich kann dir die 2007ner SO von hot sails nur empfehlen. man kann die segel trimmen wie man will, bauchiger aber auch ordentlich flach mit super handling, dafr solltest du aber einen skinny mast haben, denke ich, ein normaler wrde aber zur not auch gehen. von der verarbeitung her sind die segel auch super und sehen nach 1/2 jahren nochimmer "gut" aus im gegensatz zu segeln von anderen herstellern...mfg alex

----------


## greenroom

Skinnys habe ich, sogar in 100 %. in 400 und 430. Das sollte passen. Werde mir die Preise fr die 2007er mal ansehen.

Wre das Smack nicht auch geeignet? Wenn ich die Beschreibung so lese bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass es etwas weniger Power entwickelt, aber dort steht auch das es gut angleiten soll...

----------


## greenroom

Hallo, 

kann vielleicht noch jemand etwas zu den anderen Segeln sagen? Interessant finde ich ja auch das NP- Core.

----------


## Howie

Ich fahre ein North Ice 5.0 , auch mit 100% skinny...Segel gleitet frh an, lsst sich extrem trimmen, druckpunktstabil, robust verarbeitet, einfach mein Liebling  :Big Smile: 


Gru, Howie

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Hi Greenroom,

von dir hat man ja lange nichts mehr gehrt. Aber schn das du vorbeischaust.

Deine Schilderungen kann ich total nachvollziehen, denn ich wiege auch so um die 75kg.
Auerdem bin ich vom NP Search auf andere umgestiegen, da mir die Powerentfaltung auch nicht so lag. Den Ruck nach vorne in der Halse kenn ich all zugut, vor allem wenn man auf einem kleinen wackeligen Waveboard steht und dazu noch gegen Shorebreak shiftet.

Ich wollte daher auch ein, ich sag mal softes Segel, dass sich aber schon neutral und ausbalanciert fhrt und dazu noch sehr gute Angleiteigenschaften besitzt um in onshore Wavebedingungen gut raus zu kommen und hhe zu laufen.  

Momentan Fahre ich ein 4,7 Simmer Icon und ein 5,5er Tushingham Storm (auch in 6,5).
Beide Typen kann ich dir empfehlen. Vorallem das Storm ist der Hammer schlecht hin. 
Es fhrt sich super von unten heraus, ist nach oben das druckpunktstabilste was ich je gefahren bin, absolut neutral und ausbalanciert, luft von allen Segeln die je gefahren bin am besten Hhe, sau schnell wenn du es so willst, es gibt eigentlich nichts was dieses Segel nicht sehr gut kann. Bei Tushingham muss man nicht viel rumtrimmen, sehr unempfindlich gegen Fremdmasten und man muss eben nicht ewig den perfekten trimm suchen oder genau treffen, fahren auf einer Einstellung echt sehr lange, wie gesagt gute softe Power von unter heraus und auch mit wenig Leech und Megabauch bei heftigsten Ben kaum bis keine Druckpunktwanderung und stehts gut kontrollierbar, trotzdem aber noch dazu ein riesen Trimmbereich.
Dazu natrlich Hardcore-Verarbeitung die wavetauglich ist. Diese Segel sind wie gemacht fr unsere Tiefdruckgebiete. -> das am einfachsten zu beherrschende Segel!!!!!  
Wenn du es etwas verspielter magst, dann ist das Rock von Tushingham besser.

Zum Icon: Habe etwas gebraucht bis ich das Segel richtig kennengelernt habe. Es ist z.B. nicht so einfach wie beim Strom (das Segel stellt sich wie von allein in diese Position, echt ungaublich!) den richtigen Anstellwinkel beim rausgleiten zu finden. Den Trimmbereich sollte man schon genau treffen, hat aber durch die Schothornspannung, die die Power bestimmt, gute Tuningmglichkeiten. Lsst sich auch super lange auf einer Einstellung fahren. Der Charakter des 4,7er ist sehr gutmtig und fehlerverzeihend, aber man braucht trotzdem ein seeeehr feinfhliges Hndchen um das Beste (von dem es viel hat, schlielich macht herr Fernandez die kassesten Sachen damit) aus diesem verspielten Tuch rauszuholen. Aber es passt durch aus auf deine Anforderungen. 

Das HSM gute ostsee/nordsee-alltagstaugliche Segel macht, kann ich nur besttigen.
Hab mit noch ein 4,0er Superfreak zugelegt fr die hrteren Tage. Habe es erst 2 mal fahren knnen. Soweit ganz gut, aber auf jeden Fall kein plug-and-play Gefhl. 
Windsufing Jahrbuch hats glaube ich echt auf den Punkt gebracht mit dem Freak. Der Charakter des Segels variert sehr stark mit dem Trimm, der brigens anfangs sehr schwierig zu finden ist, da man das loose leech nicht sieht. An sich aber ein sehr softes angleitstarkes, robustes Segel mit dem 100%igen OFF.

Zum EZZY SE: Ein Bekannter hat letztens das 4,7 und 5,3 von 2007 getestet und war an sich begeistert, vor allem von der guten Verarbeitung. Aber er meinte auch, man kann trimmen wie man will, das Segel hat immer richtig viel Vortrieb, was er dann doch sehr gewhnungsbedrftig empfand, da in jedem Manver immer und sofort sehr viel Zug entwickelt wird. Er fhrt aber zu gut um sich in der Halse aus der ruhe bringen zu lassen, egal was fr ein Segel er fahren wrde.

Naja, und zu guter letzt das Ice: Da du zwei North Platinum hast, whrst du mit dem Ice auch sehr sehr gut beraten, wenn man Jan hier fragt oder den unzhligen super testberichten blauben darf. Vorallem ist das Ice ist sehr einfach und auch sehr gnstig zu bekommen.
Ist ein top Segel mit dem du sicherlich nichts falsch machst.
Aber "bitte tu mir ein Gefallen" und fahre keine Gaastras auf deinen schnen Platinum Masten. 
(Wie kann dir berhaupt so was in den Sinn kommen  :Happy:  , nur weil die Gaastra Segel wieder gut mitfahren knnen, sind auf keinen Fall um einiges Besser als North; und wenn dann nur mit 100%er Gaastra Mast drin)  

hang loose

----------


## greenroom

Hey Boddenflitzer,

na vielen Dank fr die ausfhrliche Antwort! Nett. Ja, sehr gute Surfer knnen sicher mit vielen Segeln glcklich werden, so wie ich ja auch ber das Curve schrieb, dass viele es lieben. Mir aber wie gesagt bei viel Wind einfach zu heftig.

Tushingham habe ich auch schon gesehen... Stuzzi von Windgeistern auf Fehmarn hat davon vor einigen Jahren mal sehr geschwrmt.

Na, mal schauen. Ich hoffe ich kann mal irgendwo etwas testen, aber was Du ber das Storm schreibst klingt ja perfekt. Allerdings mchte ich in der Welle garnicht so schnell werden... Ich suche wirklich was zum easy surfen. Auf Flachwasser ists natrlich cool vool Gass zu geben, besonders wenn man n Manver einleitet, aber in der Welle... na, dafr bin ich wohl nicht gut genug.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

> Hey Boddenflitzer,
> 
> na vielen Dank fr die ausfhrliche Antwort! Nett. Ja, sehr gute Surfer knnen sicher mit vielen Segeln glcklich werden, so wie ich ja auch ber das Curve schrieb, dass viele es lieben. Mir aber wie gesagt bei viel Wind einfach zu heftig.
> 
> Tushingham habe ich auch schon gesehen... Stuzzi von Windgeistern auf Fehmarn hat davon vor einigen Jahren mal sehr geschwrmt.
> 
> Na, mal schauen. Ich hoffe ich kann mal irgendwo etwas testen, aber was Du ber das Storm schreibst klingt ja perfekt. Allerdings mchte ich in der Welle garnicht so schnell werden... Ich suche wirklich was zum easy surfen. Auf Flachwasser ists natrlich cool vool Gass zu geben, besonders wenn man n Manver einleitet, aber in der Welle... na, dafr bin ich wohl nicht gut genug.



Hey das Storm ist schnell wenn du es willst, nur ein wenig aufrechter und offener gefahren ist es seeehr enspannt, auerdem hngt schnell fahren auch viel mit dem Brett zusammen, ob ihm richt die Sporen gibst oder es doch eine wenig ruhiger fhrst. Es ist ein schnes Crossover-Segel das einen in der Welle und auf Flachwasser glcklich macht.

Teste auch unbedingt das Rock, wenn du die Mglichkeit hast.
Aber wie auch gesagt, North zu North wird super funzen- das Voodoo soll ja etwas softer sein. 

hl

----------


## greenroom

Hm, ja, das Voodoo. Obwohl ich ja nicht so berzeugt bin das man Herstellersegel immer besser mit dem passenden Mast fhrt. Ich glaube die Unterschiede, wenn man sie berhaupt sprt, sind marginal.

Habe ja meine alten dicken Fiberspar Masten (waren noch Made in USA, tolle Dinger) in vielen Segeln gehabt, und die gingen immer exzellent.

----------


## gidonpixel

also mal ehrlich: so wenig haltbare segel wie die north sind ja schwer zu finden, ich hab innerhlab 3 monate 3 ice in verschiedenen groessen vollgeschrottet und das bei normalen waschgaengen, vom schnitt sind die klasse aber die duerften sich nicht wave segel nennen. das sind so ne saison mode tuecher fuer wohlhabende surfsnobs oder surfstationen die es als prestige brauchen weil se es sonst net geregelt kriegen, ich fahr jetzt mein leben nix mehr mit monofilm drin und hab die marke forever gewechselt

----------


## benne

Moin. Also ich wiege ebenfalls 74kg und fahre das Neilpryde Zone. Das Segel kann ich dir aus mehreren Grnden empfehlen: Es ist sehr leicht und auf leichte Surfer ausgerichtet, es hat den Druckpunkt weiter vorne und verhlt sich auf der Welle neutral (das Problem mit dem heftigen Zug von deinem Curve) hast du dann nicht mehr.
Sicherlich sind Pryde Segel immer sehr teuer, aber wenn du dir nicht gerade den aktuellen Jahrgang anlachst, kommst du finziell sehr gut weg.
Das Segel kann ich dir wirklich nur ans Herz legen. Obwohl es ein Sideshore WaveSegel ist kann man damit auch in unseren Revieren exremen Spa haben, sowohl beim Wellenreiten als auch beim Freestyle oder Starkwind Freeride!

----------


## derzilp

Moinmoin,

ich fahre mit 70 kg auch die Sailloft Curvesund komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Ich besitze auerdem ein 4,7er Icon von Simmer. Wie Boddenflitzer schon meinte, man braucht eine Weile, bis man sich daran gewhnt hat, aber dann ist es der Hammer. Es ist mein absolutes Lieblingssegel geworden, und wenn ich mehr Kohle htte, wrde ich die anderen Segel durch Icons ersetzen. Es ist sehr soft und federt Ben sehr schn ab, man kann es sehr lange fahren, bevor man auf kleinere Gren umsteigen muss. Und fett aussehen tut es auc :P

Gre, Phil.

----------

